# Chronic Headlight blowout.



## Zeb Wells (Feb 3, 2006)

My headlight bulb blew out so I replaced it. It worked fine for about 3 days, then it blew out again (i.e. the small bulb exploded). I replaced it again and got another three days but then it happened again.

I have condensation in the offending headlight (and none in the other, reliable headlight) so I'm wondering if this could be the cause, and if so if anyone knows how to fix this. Unfortunately, I can't remember if it had condensation before I changed it the first time, so it may just be a result of breaking the seal the first time...(bought the car in Colorado, changed the bulb in LA.)

Any insights would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Darktide (Jul 29, 2004)

are you touching the glass of the bulb while you're installing it? that'll cause it to blow (a small bulge on the glass is a tell-tale sign). Other than that you'll need to get a new headlight unit, or seperate and re-silicone together your unit (which involves putting it in the oven to seperate the halves, which is described in other threads on this forum). Good luck with it


----------

